# Growing Hair on a Doorknob



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

1 lb. Peanut Butter
1 lb. honey
1 lb. diaglo (powder) or Mirra coat
1 pt. Lavitamin also known as Lixotinic (Can be found at http://www.kvvet.com/)
Have peanut butter at room temperature. Mix all ingredients together This will be very thick and sticky. Stores indefinitely in refrigerator. Make into balls according to size of the dog.
Small dogs should get 1-3 teaspoons daily,
Large dogs should get 1-2 tablespoons daily.
Guaranteed to grow hair-- even on doorknobs. If you can get the doorknobs to eat and digest this--it will grow hair!

Has any body tried this ? I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think that sounds interesting... 

I've always just added biotin and prozyme and or something like seameal and gotten quick results, and the prozyme will also help put weight on. 

I wannt know how it works, keep us updated


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I think that sounds interesting...
> 
> I've always just added biotin and prozyme and or something like seameal and gotten quick results, and the prozyme will also help put weight on.
> 
> I wannt know how it works, keep us updated


I will keep you updated , I read the ingredients on the Lixotinic and I see just one main ingredient that would make the hair grow, the rest of the ingredients is for energy. 

I might alter the recipe and instead of buying Lixotinic I will just use fresh liver. Lixotinic is expensive its about 60-80 bucks for one gallon. Not including shipping which would probably be high.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Lixotinic is expensive its about 60-80 bucks for one gallon. Not including shipping which would probably be high.


Good lord! That IS a little pricey. Personaly that would stop me in my tracks right there. Keeping the coat clean and feeding a high quality diet will result in hair growth all by itself. I'm with you, I would use liver instead of spending the $$$ on that stuff.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Good lord! That IS a little pricey. Personaly that would stop me in my tracks right there. Keeping the coat clean and feeding a high quality diet will result in hair growth all by itself. I'm with you, I would use liver instead of spending the $$$ on that stuff.


Yeah too much money lol , the other ingredients Enzo would get from his dog food. So I will just get some liver and blend it call it a day hahaha. 

The mirra coat has Biotin and other stuff for hair to grow , mirra coat is cheap like 13 bucks for the liquid. They also have powdered version I need to see how much that is.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have still not tried this recipe , mainly because I am lazy lol. I was just about to buy mirra coat for enzo. But after reading these ingredients I decide to just supplement him with biotin. I have use this on my self and know it works. I found a company that sells a product called bio-coat. Again another expensive supplement. The list shows much biotin and how much to give per lb of dog so I will just buy straight biotin from my favorite store iherbs.com His diet contains enough protein so I don’t need all of that extra stuff added in some of these commercial dog supplements. 

i will make sure I post before and after pictures


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

foster and smith used to sell a biotin supplement that was ready for use with the food. Best show coats I ever had were when I was feeding Solid Gold wee bites and suplementing with Biotin and Prozyme


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

Simple Kelp powder should get it really. All of the old hands recommend it. I give it to Lola because I am impatient when i put her into a cut. That being said the hair on her ears grows sooooo slowly. I shaved them in a 30 six months ago and they are still short. Never again!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Agilestandard said:


> Simple Kelp powder should get it really. All of the old hands recommend it. I give it to Lola because I am impatient when i put her into a cut. That being said the hair on her ears grows sooooo slowly. I shaved them in a 30 six months ago and they are still short. Never again!


Yeah Kelp is protein , Enzo does not need more protein in his diet so this is why I am going with the biotin.


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread is old but I do actually use this recipe.

The only thing is I don't know if it works or not LOL.
I have used it off and on for the last year, with my female. Who is a little over a year old now. She's been on/off it since a pup.

She has an amazing coat, especially for a toy. It grows fast, and has a great thickness and texture. It is just the right amount of curl, but will also straighten easily.
Actually I can straighten it easily by blowdrying it, or curl it easy by spritzing it and letting her run around. When I shave her it looks like I have a pile of sheeps wool, yet it is nice and soft at the same time.

The only thing is I shaved her ears with a #15 a few months ago, I wanna say about 2 and they are just now growing back. UGH DON'T SHAVE YOUR POODLES EARS!

Anyways what I am saying is her coat is WONDERFUL especially for a toy, so I can either credit it to her not so good lineage or this stuff. Perhaps I got lucky. lol

I am just starting to give it to my male because I burned his hair/skin with a strong degreaser (I know I know I am stupid! I didn't think it would happen) and the hair actually started to shed out...............
We'll see. Still nice and thick so far uh oh.

Oh and somehow I can't imagine I would have spent over 40-50$ on it so somehow I got the ingredients cheap... it's lasted a year and I have probably another whole year supply left in Tupperware.


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm on board with this recipe and ordered it all. Now I am looking forward to seeing results, hopefully! 
Has anyone actually done this and had their poodles grow fantastic coats from this interesting recipe??? Would love to hear if so!


----------

